# If you only had one hour a day...



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

If you only had one hour a day to do something energetic, whether it be physical activity and or something creative and or intellectual, what specific task(s) would you use this time for?

In what way would these tasks be rewarding to you?

Assume that you didn't have to use this time doing tasks related to day to day living tasks such as cooking/cleaning/employment. Also assume that for the rest of your day you are either sleeping or can't concentrate on anything useful or busy doing things which you have no choice to do.

Obviously the more tasks you list, the less often you would be able to do those particular tasks.

(Note, I'm posting this in each of the 'Temperament forums').


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

It would change EVERY day xD


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

Snow Leopard said:


> If you only had one hour a day to do something energetic, whether it be physical activity and or something creative and or intellectual, what specific task(s) would you use this time for?


Making love repeatedly with a voluptuous woman is my first thought.


----------



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

I will entrap my Nissan Xterra in a dark-matter paradox, put it in reverse, and create a black hole that will consume the entire tri-state area. 
*sings* doofenshmirts evil incorporateeeed *sings*


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd go sky diving.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I would die.... only an hour to do something fun? I couldn't do it. I have trouble with depression as it is.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I would build robots to conquer the world as I slumber more than an hour away in distance from civilization.


----------



## M1R4G3 (Aug 21, 2011)

I would figure out why I would only have an hour a day to do anything.


----------



## Master of Visibility (Nov 5, 2011)

Sleep.... My completely unbiased opinion considering my current circumstances.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

M1R4G3 said:


> I would figure out why I would only have an hour a day to do anything.


I would probably try that... assuming of course that I didn't kill myself first.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

sex....studies...sex....studies....

Can't chose.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

TheBoss said:


> sex....studies...sex....studies....
> 
> Can't chose.


Study sex.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

I would question how I got trapped in an episode of _24_.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Hyphen said:


> Study sex.


And past participles. I state this before an INTJ notices. 
<.<
>.>


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

TheBoss said:


> And past participles. I state this before an INTJ notices.
> <.<
> >.>


Whats sa muh whuu?

I don't understand the fussiness over this. Lets go back to whats interesting: Sex.


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

What is up with the NTP's and anime avatars? Look at the first page of this thread!


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Why does your avatar look like it's about to kill itself?


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

^ Guys, I'd prefer if you avoided the off-topic posts.



M1R4G3 said:


> I would figure out why I would only have an hour a day to do anything.


Well let's assume that you already knew and no cure had been developed yet.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Snow Leopard said:


> Well let's assume that you already knew and no cure had been developed yet.


Create one myself.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd probably try to write about what it's like to live like that.

Also, I don't think it's possible, but if it were, I'd probably pay a lot of money to get the smartest people in my city/country to teach me what they know. Since that's impossible or assuming I'd lack the money, I'd probably spend a lot of time reading... 

If I didn't have much time left, I'd probably start writing down my deepest ideas even though they're not scientifically validated. I probably wouldn't try explaining the scientific basis of my vision of the future, I'd simply share it... 

Are you sick, A?


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Do the same thing I do every night... try to take over the world!


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Axe said:


> Do the same thing I do every night... try to take over the world!


----------



## Wasp (Apr 29, 2011)

So is it an hour to do something we think is priority? And this hour is the time we'd be capable of it, while every other hour of our lives stays the same?

Or do we really only _experience_ an hour of each day, like be conscious of it, therefore what would we like our hour to be?


----------



## Xavier (Sep 19, 2010)

If I would have only 1 hour a day to do something energetic (energizing?) I would do some stretching/yoga/running.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Wasp said:


> So is it an hour to do something we think is priority? And this hour is the time we'd be capable of it, while every other hour of our lives stays the same?
> 
> Or do we really only _experience_ an hour of each day, like be conscious of it, therefore what would we like our hour to be?


Either the latter, or along the lines of being unable to physically concentrate or expend the energy on anything substantial for the remaining 23 hours.

This is close to reality for a few people in this world, so perhaps it is something for the rest of us to really think about.


----------



## LittlexLady07 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, that hour would likely consist of me sitting down at the computer, while telling myself, "Ok..get on reddit for only half an hour..then do something productive with the rest of the time"....then I would lose track of time and waste the whole hour on that site. I could claim that I would spend the hour doing something important and mind-blowing, but the truth is that I would likely get distracted by the ridiculous facebook comments and cat .gifs.


----------



## Wasp (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't get motivated as often as i would like to. So when i do, i try to actually accomplish things. 
I do this in reality. A burst of energy has me reorganizing closets or drawers, revamping the decor in a room, or in an OCD sanitizing frenzy. I always like the outcome if i actually manage to finish. 
So yes, i'd take advantage of the possibility of completing a task


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Why do I only have an hour? Do you mean to say that after the sun comes up, I would only have an hour before it went down and it was sleepytime?

If that's the case, I would do exactly the same things I always do. How fast the sun comes up and goes down wouldn't affect it. A couple of hours playing video games would now equate to a couple of days of video games, but it would be 120 minutes either way.

I don't think I understand the question. Are there still 24 hours in a day but I can only use 1? What are the rest for? Sleeping?


----------



## Dynamic Equilibrium (Oct 31, 2011)

@OP, I wouldn't discount even the more frivolous sounding feedback you are getting, since it is insight into the NT types, if that is what you were looking for. Your premise doesn't sit very well with the combination of intuitive and thinking, since many will feel more compelled to look at the question and the premise and the goal of the investigation than to actually answer the question, that is simply more interesting and pertinent for most of us. When asked about something that limits our options it doesn't surprise me at all that most answers relate to finding a way to increase the options.

That said, I'm a med student and theoretically only have about an hour a day of free time. But I still end up taking more like 6-8, including putzing on the internet during lecture time, staying up late doing my own things when I should be resting up, etc. Yes, I do a lot of playing catch up and I am not top of my class because of my motivation issues, but I get by.

My preferred leisure activities that I can do in an hour are PerC, some other online forums, reading nonfiction like philosophy/neuroscience/psychology/layman's level theoretical physics, swimming, a nearby easy hiking trail, yoga, TV crime dramas,nand making aromatherapy products. Oh yeah, and spending time with my partner.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm trying to see how people think they would respond in such a situation. Imagine you were badly fatigued, extremely dizzy, nauseous, had a migrane etc any or all of which prevented you from concentrating on anything for the remaining hours of the day. (including music, TV etc. and you might choose to sleep instead if possible).

This is almost a reality for some people and treatments are a long way away since these diseases are either rare or extremely neglected in terms of research funding vs societal disease burden (eg CFS).


----------



## ThePerfectFit (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds terrible...


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Kickboxing.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Weird premise.. But enough people have already pointed that out. I try to maximise my pleasure almost every hour of everyday (that being said, most hours seem to go by with me doing nothing lol)... I guess if we had only an hour a day to have fun and it could literally be whatever, it would be spent drinking a couple of pints of guinness and having copious amounts of sex... Who would be silly enough to pick an intellectual activity, when their are greater ways to maximise your pleasure :S


----------

